# Colnago Asso value and price range



## sealdavid (Jul 23, 2010)

I am looking for a new road bike after many years out of the sport. About 20 years ago I owned a Colnago steel framed bike and I remember it fondly. I ran into a bike dealer here in OC who has a Colnago Asso for sale. 

Here's the deal: He is asking $3,000 for it. It has Campy Centaur build kit, Colnago frame and fork, the standard stuff. He makes this out to be some super duper deal, he is doing me a REAL favor by actually parting with it for such a meager sum. Why, it has campy this and colnago that! He claims the fork alone is worth $700, the build kit $2,800 (I'm not making this up).

The bike looks slightly used. Perhaps because it could be. I understand they last made these bikes in 05 or 06, which is the last I can figure out from the web.

It appears it was a lower end frame. I've seen examples of old ads in the upper $2k -$3k range, I've seen frames advertised for $500-$600 slightly used. 

Okay, don't get me wrong, I really like Colnago, I really like Campagnolo. I've ridden the bike, and it rides very nice. Heck, I even like the salesperson.

But why in the hell should I pay $3k for a five year old bike that they discontinued because no one was buying them back then for $2,800 - especially when I could get a new Ace, all carbon monocoque, Campy Veloce build kit, for $3k.

Thoughts and suggestions are welcome!


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

I beleive he is asking a little to much. However, Colnago's do hold there value. I would venture to say/suggest offer him a low ball figure if you want the bike. For a 5 year old bike, and with a mid-grade groupset I would go no more than $1500, and that's only if it's in really good shape. Your call though! Post some pics, let the experts comment. I am mearly an amatuer. But I love me some Colnago's!


----------



## sealdavid (Jul 23, 2010)

He claims the bike is "new". I am skeptical given its age. He claims he bought a whole bunch of them and is now selling them "at cost". Well, his cost wasn't $3k even 5 years ago, especially not if he bought them wholesale as he claims (as opposed to raiding the leftovers from another store who couldn't sell them either at that price). 

How do I nicely tell this guy that I know he's all wet about cost and pricing, and counter significantly lower, without pissing him off? Maybe I should just walk.


----------



## Shipley (Jun 30, 2010)

$3k for an Asso is a lot of money. I've just built one from a frame sourced from eBay @ $400 and a 'donor' bike which cost a further $1000. I think an offer of $2400 would be more appropriate.

It is a lightweight aluminium frame (almost as light as one of my carbon bikes) and this one is my winter 'beater'.


----------



## sealdavid (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you for your input!


----------

